# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کلاس نکته و تست شیمی بابایی یا بهمن بازرگانی؟؟؟

## مهتا.

کلاس نکته و تست شیمی بهمن بازرگانی بهتره یا بابایی لطفا اگر شرکت کردید و تجربه ای دارید بفرمایید

----------


## Mohamad_R

بابایی

----------


## Mary70

کی برگزار میشه؟انلاین دیگه درسته؟

----------


## mahdi_rmzn

صد درصد بابایی
بازرگان کتاباشو خوب مینویسه تدریسش خیلی خفن نیست

----------


## hanieh1400

اقاکسی کلاسای بابایی رودانلودکرده عایا؟ اگه کسی دانلودکرده شوداره بهم خصوصی پیام بده مرسی

----------


## ارش پرهام

> کلاس نکته و تست شیمی بهمن بازرگانی بهتره یا بابایی لطفا اگر شرکت کردید و تجربه ای دارید بفرمایید


هرچند با بابایی حال نمیکنم ولی من خودم باز بابایی نکته وتست رو ثبت نام کردم 
واسه درصد 70 کنکور خوبه

----------


## reza2018

> کلاس نکته و تست شیمی بهمن بازرگانی بهتره یا بابایی لطفا اگر شرکت کردید و تجربه ای دارید بفرمایید


بابایی بهتر هست

----------


## METTIX

بابایی

----------


## bbenyamin

> کلاس نکته و تست شیمی بهمن بازرگانی بهتره یا بابایی لطفا اگر شرکت کردید و تجربه ای دارید بفرمایید


من همایش رایگان  بابایی رو سال پیش دیدم که خیلی خوب بود بهمن بازرگانی هم حتما باید خوب باشه سال پیش تست‌هایی روی کانال رایان کلاس می‌ذاشت که خوب بودن.

----------


## mlt

_وبلاگت سوت و کوره




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbenyamin


من همایش رایگان  بابایی رو سال پیش دیدم که خیلی خوب بود بهمن بازرگانی هم حتما باید خوب باشه سال پیش تست‌هایی روی کانال رایان کلاس می‌ذاشت که خوب بودن.


_

----------


## bbenyamin

> _وبلاگت سوت و کوره_


در فرصت مناسب پستی در مورد تجربیات دانشجویی این چند ماه اخیر خواهم نوشت  :Yahoo (4):

----------

